# Fuel Oil Tank



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

All done except for the painting. This is in 1:20.3 scale...but very free lance...kind of a lumber company fuel facility for shays.

The only think that might be out of the ordinary for construction is the piping. I wanted a look of screwed pipe with swing joints. so.... The pipes are one piece bent from 0.20 brass rod. Once bent to shape I wrapped copper or brass wire around the rod where I wanted a joint and then soldered it to the rod. Up close 12" it looks like wrapped wire but from 2 feet it looks great.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Larry,
That looks just great !
Looking forward to seeing that out in the springtime with the Shays filling their tanks from it.
Tom


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

And now it's painted. I'll add some lights a little later, and it will weather nicely once it goes outside.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, nice job Larry.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry. The flash on the camera makes the paint job look much brighter than it really is.


----------

